# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te regjistrojme CD me NERO

## dardajan

Kam  instaluar  versionin  e  fundit  NERO  por  nuk  e  perdor  dot  mire  ku  mund  te  gjej  iformazion  per  ta  mesuar .

falaminderit

----------


## Davius

hmmm, nuk ka dicka special per te mesuar Nero, eshte thjesht, mer nje CD bosh dhe provo tek opcionet atje ne fillim se cka duash te krijosh: ke disa opcionet atje si: Data CD. Music, mp3 dhe shume opcione tjera...

nuk ka ndonje litarature apo dicka tjeter per Nero, duhet te beshe prova dhe pasi qe ti djegesh do CD kot do te mesohesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## besart

> Kam  instaluar  versionin  e  fundit  NERO  por  nuk  e  perdor  dot  mire  ku  mund  te  gjej  iformazion  per  ta  mesuar .
> 
> falaminderit


Na trego qfare deshiron te besh, psh don te besh nje Data Cd, apo Video CD, Audio CD, Bootable CD, MP3, WMA CD; apo diqka tjeter, dhe do  te tregojme si behet.

----------


## dardajan

me  djeg  e  me  bo    disa  gjona  te  tjera  di  por  desha  te  dija  nqse  ka  ndonje  material  me  te  gjere  pasi  ka  shum  funksione  te  tjera  thjesht  ti  dija , por  meqe  duhet  me  bo  vetem  prova  ashtu  do  bej.

faleminderit

----------


## alditirona

Jam munduar te sjell nje shpjegim sado te vogel:

----------


## alditirona

shpresoj te kete ndihmuar sado pak.

----------

